# Dimensions of Rollfast/Hawthorne springer fork rocker plates and bushings?



## jimmiroquai (Aug 13, 2013)

Hi all.  Recently acquired a Rollfast springer fork with the help of this great forum.  Unfortunately, it's missing the rocker plates and bushings.  I have some experience with machine shops and plan to have these parts fabricated.  Would any one mind sharing dimensions of the rocker plates and bushings if you currently have a fork disassembled?

Rocker plates: Thickness? Length? Width? distance between edges of holes?
Smaller bushing (T-bushing that slides unto axle Length/thickness of the cross? the shaft? 
Larger bushing (slides unto the front part of the fork Length/thickness of the cross? the shaft?

Any help welcome!

Thanks!


----------



## Rustafari (Aug 16, 2013)

Sorry for the delay.  I had to take these parts off my bike to measure them and couldn't get to it earlier in the week.

Hopefully this is the springer you have. 





And these are the parts you need?




I calculated the 2.052 dimension by adding half the diameter of each hole to 1.687 reference.  But I included the reference dimensions since that is what you asked for.









The shoulder length is .187 but the rocker plate is .125 and the brass washer is .062, which means that when you bolt everything up tight it is line to line.  I noticed that I had some binding in mine, so I added some 1/32" thick shims that basically extend the length of the shoulder by about .030.  That is probably a little too much but that was all I had.  If I was going to make the shoulder bolt myself, I would probably make the shoulder .200 long instead of .187 just to make sure there would be a little bit of clearance when everything is tightened up.




I added the little shim to the left to create a little more clearance.









Hope this helps,
Rusty.


----------



## jimmiroquai (Aug 16, 2013)

*Thank you!*

Thank you very very very very very much!  Thanks for going through all the trouble.  Much appreciated.  I'm sure this will be a big help to others with the same missing parts as well.


----------



## EmmaLee (Aug 17, 2013)

That cycle really looked in its original condition. Really nice!


----------



## Gsbecker (Jun 27, 2014)

looking for the same parts myself, question-how does it all go together?


----------



## barracuda (May 1, 2015)

I'd like to say thanks to Rustafari for his careful measurements of these pieces. I took one of his images to my local machine shop and they fabbed a set of T-bushings for my Hawthorne project. Worked perfectly.


----------



## barracuda (May 1, 2015)

Gsbecker said:


> looking for the same parts myself, question-how does it all go together?




My fork was a Hoppy-style Snyder springer. It has some minor differences with the Hawthorne shown above, but the general principle is the same, with the main difference being an open rather than closed dropout on the fork itself. I took a moment to draw the assembly out - if anyone sees a mistake, lemme know so I can fix it.


----------



## barracuda (May 1, 2015)

The final product, a scruffy orange Hawthorne! Rides great, thanks again, I have no idea how I'd have finished this bike without those measurements.


----------



## jpromo (May 1, 2015)

Did you make more than one set? :o


----------



## barracuda (May 1, 2015)

I made two sets, because I have another, earlier Hawthorne springer project behind this one that was ALSO lacking the bushings. (I suppose they get lost easily - not really a surprise, they have nothing to hang on once the wheels come off. ) I guess I ought to have mass-produced, but it was kinda pricey, and I figured I was taking a chance to see if the fabbed ones would work in the first place. So if you're asking if I have some for sale, I don't really. But I CAN tell you that the measurements WORK! So if there's a larger need for these pieces, more could be made and the price would fall accordingly, of course.


----------



## Sarg1969 (Sep 6, 2018)

Hi, I just aquired a bike with this fork but it is missing the truss rods.  Are they specific to this for or can other truss rods fit it too?


----------



## rhenning (Sep 6, 2018)

Truss rods are specific to the make and size a bike is.  That bike doesn't have truss rods but is a spring fork.  Roger


----------



## Sarg1969 (Sep 8, 2018)

Sarg1969 said:


> Hi, I just aquired a bike with this fork but it is missing the truss rods.  Are they specific to this fork or can other truss rods fit it too? This is a ttuss rod/spring fork
> 
> View attachment 864742


----------



## Sarg1969 (Sep 8, 2018)

Heres some examples of this fork with the truss rods.   Would like to put them back on if I can find them.


----------



## rhenning (Sep 9, 2018)

How does the springer part of the fork move if it has truss rods? Looks to me like they would prevent the suspension movement.  Maybe a owner modification.  You could make truss rods with a tap and some round stock and bending.  You would still need measurements to do it.  Roger


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 9, 2018)

The truss rods are not attached to the movable springer fork; they are attached to the fixed fork end and the fixed pivot end of the rocker plates; they are also attached at the headset assembly top (also relatively fixed).

I believe that Snyder truss rods will fit, if of the right gender.  Iirc, boys bikes may have had ~3.5" head tubes; girls ~5.0".


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Sep 9, 2018)

Anyone ever try to substitute the stepped bushing (not having any) with two bushings instead, either stacked or concentric, (or washers)?
Also, would a threaded collar piece work as well, or just make it more difficult to disassemble?


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 9, 2018)

Archie Sturmer said:


> Anyone ever try to substitute the stepped bushing (not having any) with two bushings instead, either stacked or concentric, (or washers)?
> Also, would a threaded collar piece work as well, or just make it more difficult to disassemble?



This bushing is important. It could be 2 pieces, but the dimensions need to be the same....









The large part sits in the opening and prevents movement of the axle forward or back, only up & down.









The smaller part of the bushing fit inside the springer rod.









The nut tightens down on the bushing and allows a space between the rod and the fork.





If this piece is on the outside, you can see how it might bind things up.
Hope this helps. 
(Had to go outside and take mine apart to get pics. My axle area is not open like this one, so getting that axle in is quite the event. @Velocipedist Co. helped get mine in)


----------



## the tinker (Sep 9, 2018)

In 1938, when this springer fork was introduced, it did not come with truss rods. They were an option. Remember, there's an easy  way to place your front wheel in, if you're by yourself...and you don't want to wreck your knuckles.... Set your bike next to a closed door, upside down. Tie one fork end to the door knob and pull the other fork end to you, spreading the fork as you place your wheel in. Usually the stock front axle on these models is longer, making it hard to get the wheel in. The spring in these forks are the same springs used in the later 1950s forks. Girl's springs are shorter than boy's. I used to have a couple of these rockers and bushings laying around, if I can find them I will bring to Memory Lane with me.


----------



## FSH (Sep 24, 2018)

jpromo said:


> Did you make more than one set? :o



I am a machinist and can make these quite easily.  PM me if you are in need


----------



## mrg (Sep 25, 2018)

I could use a couple of sets, with all the different variations of that springer are the bushings all the same?


----------



## FSH (Sep 25, 2018)

mrg said:


> I could use a couple of sets, with all the different variations of that springer are the bushings all the same?



I am not sure.  However, if you have the dimensions I can make them...PM me if you are interested


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 25, 2018)

mrg said:


> I could use a couple of sets, with all the different variations of that springer are the bushings all the same?



I am pretty sure they are the same............


----------



## ranman (Jan 7, 2019)

Rustafari said:


> Sorry for the delay.  I had to take these parts off my bike to measure them and couldn't get to it earlier in the week.
> 
> Hopefully this is the springer you have.
> View attachment 546596
> ...


----------



## ranman (Jan 7, 2019)

I have a little different style springer and asking for some help. I know I’m missing a rocker arm bolt if anyone has an extra one.
Is there a similar assembly diagram for this springer?
Any help appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Rustafari (Sep 7, 2019)

Ha! I just ran across this thread again.  I remember doing this now but to be honest, I'd forgotten about it (6 years ago). lol  

Glad to see that it has helped some people!  Thanks to all for the additional contributions!


----------



## Rustafari (Sep 7, 2019)

ranman said:


> I have a little different style springer and asking for some help. I know I’m missing a rocker arm bolt if anyone has an extra one.
> Is there a similar assembly diagram for this springer?
> Any help appreciated. Thanks.




Ranman,
That fork is from a Hopalong Cassidy bike from about 1952. The parts are probably slightly different but I'm pretty sure that the assembly would be the same as the Hawthorne.

Edit: From the looks of barracuda's bike in post #8, it looks like Hawthorne may have used it as well!


----------



## WetDogGraphix (Sep 7, 2019)

Rustafari said:


> Ha! I just ran across this thread again.  I remember doing this now but to be honest, I'd forgotten about it (6 years ago). lol
> 
> Glad to see that it has helped some people!  Thanks to all for the additional contributions!




It really helped me on my 49 Hawthorne, and I've saved this thread and pics to help others also....Thanks...


----------



## Hukah (Dec 2, 2020)

FSH said:


> I am a machinist and can make these quite easily.  PM me if you are in need



I apologize but I'm old too and haven't learned yet how to PM in this site.
Are you still making these bushings?


----------



## FSH (Dec 2, 2020)

Hukah said:


> I apologize but I'm old too and haven't learned yet how to PM in this site.
> Are you still making these bushings?



Yes, I forget what I charged for the last set.  I'll let you know


----------



## FSH (Dec 2, 2020)

Hukah said:


> I apologize but I'm old too and haven't learned yet how to PM in this site.
> Are you still making these bushings?



Looks like $30.00 plus shipping


----------



## Hukah (Dec 2, 2020)

FSH said:


> Looks like $30.00 plus shipping



I just bought this springer off ebay (you may have seen it there?) neither bushings nor connectors are shown in the ad so I'm assuming I'll need all of that stuff, but let the package get here so I can be sure of what I bought and I coordinate sizes with you too.
Thanks for getting back to me.
I'll let you know in (hopefully) a week or so.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 2, 2020)

I might have what you need Hukah


----------



## Hukah (Dec 2, 2020)

tech549 said:


> I might have what you need Hukah



Talk to me. whatcha got? (and how can I pay you for it if you don't take pal?)

I'm always excited when someone say they might have what I need.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 2, 2020)

I am at work right now I will get back to you around 6pm with the parts I have 
thanks paul


----------



## Hukah (Jan 12, 2021)

the tinker said:


> In 1938, when this springer fork was introduced, it did not come with truss rods. They were an option. Remember, there's an easy  way to place your front wheel in, if you're by yourself...and you don't want to wreck your knuckles.... Set your bike next to a closed door, upside down. Tie one fork end to the door knob and pull the other fork end to you, spreading the fork as you place your wheel in. Usually the stock front axle on these models is longer, making it hard to get the wheel in. The spring in these forks are the same springs used in the later 1950s forks. Girl's springs are shorter than boy's. I used to have a couple of these rockers and bushings laying around, if I can find them I will bring to Memory Lane with me.



Hi Tinker.
Thanks for your input to this topic, I have this fork (as well as several others) and I'm thinking that little trick there is going to save me a lot of headache later. 
This group's knowledge base is unparalleled.
My fork is a salvage baby; The chrome has rotted off of it, it was missing the bushings, the rockers, the connecting bolts, the spring, and besides being hella rusty the threads are stripped on it.
I have since purchased the connecting components from fellow CABERS, but the nearest thing to a spring I've found is the spring from a schwinn.
Do you know if the schwinn spring will work?
Would you happen to know if there is a source for the correct spring?

Thanks again.


----------



## the tinker (Jan 12, 2021)

Place a want add, you'd be surprised what guys have laying around. If I had one, I'd send it to you, but all my parts are gone. The Rollfast spring was smaller than the Schwinn spring, and [in my opinion] not as good as the Schwinn spring. Schwinn  springs are easy to get and cheap. If you can't find a Rollfast, try a Schwinn. If it won't fit, you can always cut a couple coils off. The spring you need is pyramid[ cone] shaped, more like a 53 Monark. Eventually one will turn up and you can replace it. The girl's springs are a bit shorter though, so avoid them if possible for a heavier rider.


----------



## mrg (Jan 12, 2021)

The one big problem I've had with these springers ( Snyder/Rollfast ) is there are many different variations, seems like they modified it a little every year, there are a few styles of springs, fender brace mounting brackets, pivot plates etc. I've collected a few in different amounts of completeness ( some 95% complete )  ( missed it by one year ) and every time I've pulled them out thinking I could make a complete one I never seem to have all the right parts. Seems like all company's springers vary from year to yr ( JCH has a few different versions & even Schwinn ) but these have been my biggest headache!, I have that box of almost complete carcasses & parts that have saved me a few times with a part to complete one but temped to sell off all that stuff and just buy complete one from now on!


----------



## kyshaker (Feb 2, 2021)

I just bought a project Hawthorne and am missing the whole rocker assembly including nut/bolts etc..Any help with replacements ? 
Thanks !


----------



## Hukah (Feb 8, 2021)

the tinker said:


> Place a want add, you'd be surprised what guys have laying around. If I had one, I'd send it to you, but all my parts are gone. The Rollfast spring was smaller than the Schwinn spring, and [in my opinion] not as good as the Schwinn spring. Schwinn  springs are easy to get and cheap. If you can't find a Rollfast, try a Schwinn. If it won't fit, you can always cut a couple coils off. The spring you need is pyramid[ cone] shaped, more like a 53 Monark. Eventually one will turn up and you can replace it. The girl's springs are a bit shorter though, so avoid them if possible for a heavier rider.



Thx Tinker, great idea


----------

